# Sex and the City movie fashion



## thewickedstyle (Jun 15, 2008)

Did anyone like the fashion? There weren't as many whole outfits that I liked as I thought (mostly they were on the dress trend, which I don't wear so frequently) , but there were separate pieces that I really flipped over. Most notably the gladiator sandals that Carrie wore so constantly. She is my shoe soul mate (no pun intended).

What did you like?!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 15, 2008)

I thought all of Miranda's outfits were incredible.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 16, 2008)

I liked a lot of their bathinsuits and dresses. I can't remember what else, it's been awhile since I went to go see it.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

i cannot get into gladiator sandals lol i dont like them 4 some reason! i loved the dresses and heels though


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 18, 2008)

There were many nice outfits, I love the sex and the city fashion!
But some were a lil too freaky!
But I definitely loves Mirandas yellow/black dress, when they sorted Carries closet
This looked soooo cute on Carrie. (Instead of the shoes)


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 18, 2008)

i loooved the shoes. and i agree that dress ^ looked good on carrie


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 18, 2008)

uhm THANK YOU. in the middle of the theater i was like "whoop carrie, get new shoes i definitely saw those gladiators a few scenes ago." ... this was definitely a movie where it would definitely get noticed that she wore the same shoes twice, come on.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jun 19, 2008)

If you guys loved the gladiator shoes, but can't afford Dior (like anyone besides Carrie really can) there was an article done about a really awesome knockoff... they look so similar I bet no one would ever know!!!

Get Carrie's Gladiator Shoe! | Hollyscoop


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 19, 2008)

I enjoyed all the outfits. Although I have to admit they wore a lot of color for New Yorkers but I don't care - it's a movie they're supposed to be a bit over the top. 

I liked Miranda and Carrie's wardrobe the most. Aside from the shoes and bags I also really like the earrings they wore.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 19, 2008)

I might've loved the gladiator shoes more...with a different outfit perhaps? overall, the fashion was fabulous


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 19, 2008)

I loved all the outfits


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 21, 2008)

I loved the first pair of shoes she put in her new closet.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, well......... I brought her flower dress above, in Black and White from asos!
And the gladiator shoes.... =P Oh dear =)


----------



## thewickedstyle (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Okay, well......... I brought her flower dress above, in Black and White from asos!
And the gladiator shoes.... =P Oh dear =)_

 
I bought the shoes too.

I'd love to see the dress! And I love your avatar, btw.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 15, 2008)

I loved the movie but seriously cannot even remember the fashion... how bad is that... though i feel in love with those jewelled blue heels at the end.... oh i want them...


----------



## jurex (Jul 22, 2008)

I really like this Miranda's outfit, her shoes, bag and dress.. also the hair..hehe


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 24, 2008)

I liked a few of Samantha's outfits. Carrie's Dior Extremes were the meaning of life for me, for a few weeks but I'm so over them now.

The dress Charlotte wore as a bridesmaid I thought was amazing.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah I just got put on the waiting list for the shoes from the last scene....$900! =O And they arrive on the 15th October... Thank god I got a good paid modeling job to waste the money on...Actually they are going to be my wedding shoes underneath my dress....So I think its worth it!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Yeah I just got put on the waiting list for the shoes from the last scene....$900! =O And they arrive on the 15th October... Thank god I got a good paid modeling job to waste the money on...Actually they are going to be my wedding shoes underneath my dress....So I think its worth it!_

 
I thought about doing the same thing with the blue shoes! I'm getting married and it seemed like the perfect "something blue" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I just need to get that new job I applied for.


----------

